

Who Needs Harvard? - zasz
http://www.brookings.edu/articles/2004/10education_easterbrook.aspx

======
makecheck
There are workplaces that are shallow in their standards, and simply trust
buzzword-compliant, shiny pieces of paper, so a good school can certainly help
acquire "more jobs". But as we know, more isn't better. Any intelligent person
needs to see such crap as a big, giant red flag and run far away. Any employer
not willing to dig deeper and find out who you really are, and what you're
really capable of, is not worth working for!

Take a counter-example. I've been to interviews where an entire day was spent
with me, sending many different people my way. This was real effort on their
part, and it felt good. I had a chance to meet many potential colleagues, and
they explored several different ideas. I could see that they weren't stupid
enough to just trust what I wrote on a couple of pages, they really wanted to
see what I was capable of. My university is very good, but certainly not well
known in the U.S., and the fact that it isn't Yale had no effect on the
interview. That's as it should be.

